# Menzerna Superfinish SF 4000 Polish



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

Have ordered some Menzerna Superfinish SF 4000 Polish P0 85 RE 5
With Menzerna 135mm Finishing Pad

The question is working speed for swirl removing


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I wouldnt have thought a finishing polish would be a lot of good for correction?

Are you using a DA or a Rotary polisher?


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a rotary and some 3m perfect it and 3m pads
But asking becaouse i know how hard is it to remove swirl marks on dark colored cars
P1 was god in it


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I use super finish to refine and add gloss, don't think it has much cut in it!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

it will remove light swirling though... i done so tday, with 85RE a 3m yellow pad, sim 180 and the zenith technique (or what i interpret it to be) spread at lowest speed. speed to 1100-1200rpm for 2 passes, then 2 passes at 1500rpm, then one more at 1200, then two passes at lowest speed your machine goes..


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

SF 4000 is the new name for PO106FA. Not po85rd
And is a very flexible polish can be used on a finishing pad or a polishing pad to increase the cut and still finish down sweet.
Gordon.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

caledonia said:


> SF 4000 is the new name for PO106FA. Not po85rd


Not necessarily: our SF4000 is 85RE.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

It could possibly be Menzera with there usual naming of product policy. They never have managed get it right thus far, so why change a habit of a life time. :lol: But this is there official release notes.

















[


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't understand their new line. No 3.02 (my workhorse) and No 203S.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

according to gordons chart there, 203 is not PF2500..

i really dont understand why a company would have a whole range of polishes, then decide to just rename the lot lol


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> i really dont understand why a company would have a whole range of polishes, then decide to just rename the lot lol


To keep things simple..... whahaha :lol:


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

I just received Menzerna S100 and RD3.02. My question is what are the equivalent on the new chart?

Any help for a :newbie:

Regards

Roger


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

They are not in the chart...


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

Black Widow said:


> They are not in the chart...


Do you know where S100 and RD3.02 sit on the cut and Gloss levels?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

From the products we sell

SF4000 is PO106FA 
PF2500 is PO85RD3.02

We need to update the site urgently. A job for this weekend.

The above chart though shows how good the new S500 Fast Gloss is. Cut 10 but still a gloss of 5


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> From the products we sell
> 
> SF4000 is PO106FA
> PF2500 is PO85RD3.02
> ...


Did you order a custom PF2500?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

CleanYourCar said:


> From the products we sell
> 
> SF4000 is PO106FA
> PF2500 is PO85RD3.02
> ...


So PF2500 is not PO203?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: so the chart says PF2500 is 203, and SF4000 is 106FA
but tim has PF2500 with 3.02
and PB has SF4000 with 85RE

:lol: the confusion continues.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

But whatever ... it is very good polish ... I am hooked on it ....:buffer:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

rnwd202295x said:


> Do you know where S100 and RD3.02 sit on the cut and Gloss levels?


S100 is PG1000. That was the first one (or one of the first) to be released in the new bottles but with an old name.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

According to the chart is PG1000 S34A.
I don't get it anymore


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

3M make it simple 3 polish and 3 pad :thumb: and coded so can't go wrong really....

Gtechniq even simpler 2 polish and 3 pad :thumb:

Have and used Menzerna nice but find you have to keep checking what you are picking up and using..... 

All great polishes, Gtechniq and 3m are way togo IMO.....:thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

POS100 is not sold under the new name. 

PO85RD3.02 can be sold under the new name, but then you have to order a pallet and you will get the PF2500 stickers. The same is with RE5, but then with SF4000 stickers.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Not really useful. A new naming convention and immediately make exceptions. There is a big difference between 3.02 and PO203. And how do you know as a customer, what you really get?


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Greaaaatt..... still halfway on the old terminologies, and they're coming up with even a newer one...... getting through college is easier than this lol.....


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I have to agree, the new naming is worse than the old one 

Maybe they still have the barcodes/old names (like 3.02, 203, RE5) on the bottom of the bottles and just added the new stickers.


----------

